# Portage-R - Nieoficjalne drzewo

## AcidWeb

Witam!

Chciałbym oficjalnie ogłosić powstanie projektu "Portage-Reoladed" czyli miejsca gdzie znajdują się ebuidy które z różnych powodów nie zostały dopuszczone do oficjalnego drzewa. Poniżej zamieszczam instrukcje jak obsługiwać ten wybryk naszej chorej wyobraźni   :Twisted Evil: 

Instrukcja obsługi

Na początek potrzebujemy komputer który posiada Gentoo  :Smile:  i ma zainstalowanego klienta CVS. Jeżeli go nie mamy instalujemy jego komendą 

```
emerge cvs
```

Następnie przechodzimy do katalogu /usr/local

I wykonujemy tam komendę:

```
cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/portage-r login
```

Gdy poprosi nas o hasło naciskamy enter (Nie ma hasła).

Następnie:

```
cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/portage-r co -P portage-r
```

Ta komenda ściąga aktualne drzewo portage-r do katalogu /usr/local/portage-r.

Następnie musimy wytłumaczyć Gentoo gdzie ma szukać nowych ebuildów. Wykonujemy to dodając do /etc/make.conf linijkę:

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/local/portage-r"

```

No i gotowe. Oczywiście komenda 

```
emerge --sync
```

 Nie aktualizuje naszego "pirackiego" drzewka. By to wykonać należy wykonać powyższe instrukcje ponownie.

UWAGA!!! Gdy na stronie głównej projektu pojawia się news o nowym ebuildzie pojawia się on w anonimowym cvs-ie dopiero po 5h od nadania newsa.

Linki

http://portage-r.sf.net/ - Strona główna projektu[/glep]

https://sourceforge.net/cvs/?group_id=148858 - Tu możecie przejrzeć zawartość naszego drzewa CVS

https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=148858&atid=772843 - Tu zgłaszajcie błędy w ebuildach

http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?atid=772845&group_id=148858&func=browse - Tu wysyłajcie ebuildy waszego autorstwa które chcecie zamieścić w Portage-R

http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?atid=772846&group_id=148858&func=browse - A tu requesty na ebuildy

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Hurra! Zajebiście, że projekt ruszył!  :Very Happy:  Tylko przydało by się jeszcze coś do nieco wygodniejszej aktualizacji drzewka...   :Wink: 

----------

## AcidWeb

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Hurra! Zajebiście, że projekt ruszył!  Tylko przydało by się jeszcze coś do nieco wygodniejszej aktualizacji drzewka...  

 

Na razie powinien wystarczyć mózg   :Wink:  A poźniej może się jakiś skrypcik popełni...

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *AcidWeb wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   Hurra! Zajebiście, że projekt ruszył!  Tylko przydało by się jeszcze coś do nieco wygodniejszej aktualizacji drzewka...   
> 
> Na razie powinien wystarczyć mózg   A poźniej może się jakiś skrypcik popełni...

 

Raczej sprawne palce   :Razz:  A skrypcik będzie mile widziany...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mroofka

nie no zachwyciliscie mnie tym drzewkiem  :Razz: 

Brawno AcidWeb

Tylko pytanie czy nie warto odrazu ustawiać domyslnie w ebuildach KEYWORDS="x86" wkoncu gdy ktos to sobie sciaga to po to by korzystac a nie by lezalo i straszylo "~x86"

Pozdrawiam

----------

## AcidWeb

 *Mroofka wrote:*   

> Tylko pytanie czy nie warto odrazu ustawiać domyslnie w ebuildach KEYWORDS="x86" wkoncu gdy ktos to sobie sciaga to po to by korzystac a nie by lezalo i straszylo "~x86"

 

Od kiedy ~x86 jest straszne ?   :Very Happy: 

To zalezy od tworców ebuildów a nie nas.

----------

## Mroofka

To ja juz wiecej nic nie pisze, poprostu nie chce mi sie pamietac ktory pakiet uzywam i chce miec odmaskowany a ktory lepiej nie i to wszystko. Skoro jednak to nie sprawa ludzi zajmujacych sie drzewkiem to ok...

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Raku

 *Mroofka wrote:*   

> To ja juz wiecej nic nie pisze, poprostu nie chce mi sie pamietac ktory pakiet uzywam i chce miec odmaskowany a ktory lepiej nie i to wszystko.

 

użyj więc pliku /etc/portage/package.keywords, który zapamięta to za ciebie  :Wink: 

----------

## Mroofka

czuje sie znowu potraktowany jak calkowity noob... moze nie blyszcze wiedza na temat systemu i Gentoo no ale takie cos to wiem... mimo wszystko moja idea była taka:

po co maskowac cos co sie znajduje w nieoficjalnym drzewie z ebuildami ktore sa wiadomo ze niesprawdzone i niedokonca stabilne... ? Osoba ktora sciaga i korzysta z tego drzewa odrazu zgadza sie na pewne ryzyko wynikajce z uzywania "nowych" programow... wiec po co jeszcze to utrudniac maskujac je ?

Dobrze ze nie odeslaliscie mnie do mana na temat maskowania pakietow.... :/  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## AcidWeb

 *Mroofka wrote:*   

> czuje sie znowu potraktowany jak calkowity noob... moze nie blyszcze wiedza na temat systemu i Gentoo no ale takie cos to wiem... mimo wszystko moja idea była taka:
> 
> po co maskowac cos co sie znajduje w nieoficjalnym drzewie z ebuildami ktore sa wiadomo ze niesprawdzone i niedokonca stabilne... ? Osoba ktora sciaga i korzysta z tego drzewa odrazu zgadza sie na pewne ryzyko wynikajce z uzywania "nowych" programow... wiec po co jeszcze to utrudniac maskujac je ?
> 
> Dobrze ze nie odeslaliscie mnie do mana na temat maskowania pakietow.... :/ 
> ...

 

Pragne zauważyć że do naszego drzewa trafiają też w pełni działające ebuildy które z różnych powodów nie zostały dodane do oficjalnego drzewa.

----------

## Mroofka

no to tymbardziej... Pozatym nie chcialem zadnego z autorow urazic tym ze napisalem "niesprawdzone i nie dokonca stabilne" 

zreszta ja wypadam z daleszej dyskusji na ten temat ;p

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rudyyy

w weekend zabiore sie i naskrobie jakis skrypcik

----------

## MaRkOS

Fajne, dzięki za kawałek dobrej roboty.

Zainstlowałem nowe jajco vivid-sources korzystając z dobrodziejstw tej gałęzi  :Smile: 

----------

## Piecia

 *AcidWeb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/portage-r login
> ```
> ...

 

Jako że z cvs mam rzadko do czynienia, a w man'ie nie znalazłem, jak dodać  te puste hasło(brak hasła) w lini poleceń? Coby nie wciskać entera.

----------

## c2p

Jeśli nie jest to odpowiednie miejsce do zgłaszania ewentualnych błędów i uwag to z góry przepraszam. Nie wiem jak to będzie z niektórymi ebuildami np. psi by troll jest w portage, ale dużo innych paczek nie jest. Chyba będą potrzebne drobne zmiany w ebuildach, bo np. w kadu-obeny katalog modules wypakowuje się bezpośrednio do /var/tmp/portage/, a psi-troll szuka katalogu ${WORKDIR}/psi-troll-0.10-test2 podczas gdy katalog nazywa się ${WORKDIR}/psi-0.10-test2. W sumie nie są to jakieś poważne "błędy", bo można je naprawić samodzielnie, ale po każdym cvs update zmiany znikną. Nie wiem czy to tylko u mnie tak jest, na 102% nie  :Wink: , ale jeśli portage-r ma być teraz głównym źródłem nieoficjalnych ebuildów dobrzy by było, gdyby ebuildy zostały "lekko poprawione".

@Piecia, ja takie "problemy" rozwiązuje w dość prymitywny sposób:

```
#!/bin/bash

if [ ! -f ok ]

then

        cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/portage-r login

        cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/portage-r co portage-r

        touch ok

else

        cd portage-r/

        cvs update

        cd ../

fi
```

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## morgir

czy znajdą się w tym drzewie jakies całkowicie stabilne i kompletne sterowniki do ati ?

----------

## Raku

 *morgir wrote:*   

> czy znajdą się w tym drzewie jakies całkowicie stabilne i kompletne sterowniki do ati ?

 

a dlaczego uważasz, że te z oficjalnego portage sa niestabilnie* i niekompletne?

EDIT: * dobra, niestabilne to one były od zawsze, ale to wina ATI... i nikt tworzący ebuildy tego nie zmieni

----------

## pwe

 *raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: * dobra, niestabilne to one były od zawsze, ale to wina ATI... i nikt tworzący ebuildy tego nie zmieni

 

ciekawe podsumowanie dorobku kanadyjczykow  :Wink: [/list]

----------

## Raku

po prostu szczere. Jestem posiadaczem r9550 od kilku miesięcy. Pluję sobie w brodę od dnia, kiedy minął tydzień po zakupie

[SPAM MODE] ktoś chce kupić r9550?   :Very Happy:  [/SPAM  MODE]

----------

## rudyyy

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Jeśli nie jest to odpowiednie miejsce do zgłaszania ewentualnych błędów i uwag to z góry przepraszam.

 

w pierwszym poscie masz link, gdzie zglaszac bledy.

----------

## piotruspan

a czy choś jeden z tych ebuild-ów działa ?

ja już kilka wypróbowałem, bez kombinowania nie chce się nic zainstalować  :Sad: 

ale projekt b. dobry, tylko jeszcze... niedopracowany

// cofam co napisałem  :Embarassed:   błędy które zgłosiłem zostały szybko naprawione   :Smile: Last edited by piotruspan on Mon Oct 10, 2005 10:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pwe

 *raku wrote:*   

> po prostu szczere. Jestem posiadaczem r9550 od kilku miesięcy. Pluję sobie w brodę od dnia, kiedy minął tydzień po zakupie

 

sam mam nvidie i bardzo sobie chwale (zarówno linux jak i win) - kolega ma r9550 i chwali sobie (ale on używa tylko Win)

----------

## deluge

Fajnie ze ktos chce sie tym na powaznie zajac, mialbym poropozycje cop by wrzucic do tego drzewka:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=81290

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92854

Chętni bym widział tam też ebuildy gier które można znależć na bugs.gentoo.org jako ze czesci brak w portage

----------

## 13Homer

To pewnie znacie, ale tak dla przypomnienia: zugaina

Fajna rzecz.

----------

## yesoos

Tak tylko chcialem przypomnieć żeby bugi zgłaszać na stronie, bo rzadko zaglądam tu na forum, z góry dziękuje.

----------

## Criss-PL

ATI... jakie mozesz miec problemy... ja mam r9550 i wszystko smiga jak nalezy, a nawet lepiej...

----------

## Raku

 *Criss-PL wrote:*   

> ATI... jakie mozesz miec problemy... ja mam r9550 i wszystko smiga jak nalezy, a nawet lepiej...

 

przezroczystość też?

działa ci DRI na dwóch sesjach Xów?

jeśli tak, to rzeczywiście możesz powiedzieć, że wszystko śmiga jak należy...

----------

## argasek

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *morgir wrote:*   czy znajdą się w tym drzewie jakies całkowicie stabilne i kompletne sterowniki do ati ? 
> 
> a dlaczego uważasz, że te z oficjalnego portage sa niestabilnie* i niekompletne?
> 
> EDIT: * dobra, niestabilne to one były od zawsze, ale to wina ATI... i nikt tworzący ebuildy tego nie zmieni

 

No no no. Trochę się zagalopowałeś Raku. Wydania do wersji 3.2.8 były pisane w Niemczech i były:

- przez długi czas najszybsze  :Smile: 

- duużo stabilniejsze niż 3.7.x, czy wczesne 8.x.

Dopiero po przenosinach ekipy driverowej na Kanadę zaczęło się kaszanić... :/

----------

## KrissPL

Witam.

Przy probie emerge'u czekogolwiek dostaje taki komunikat:

!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/local/portage-r/kde-misc/kxdocker-resources/kxdocker-resources-0.14.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

>>> Please ensure you have sync'd properly. Please try 'emerge sync' and

>>> optionally examine the file(s) for corruption. A sync will fix most cases.

Co zrobic zebym mogl emergowac programy??

----------

## c2p

Było miliony razy.

Usuń z /usr/portage/distfiles źródła kxdocker-resources, a następnie:

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage-r/kde-misc/kxdocker-resources/kxdocker-resources-0.14.ebuild digest

emerge kxdocker-resources
```

Powinno już działać.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## KrissPL

pomoglo wygenerowanie nowego digesta.

----------

## Raku

 *argasek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No no no. Trochę się zagalopowałeś Raku. Wydania do wersji 3.2.8 były pisane w Niemczech i były:
> 
> - przez długi czas najszybsze 
> ...

 

ale ja zacząłem używać tych sterowników dopiero od serii 8.x.x (8.4.x jeśli takie były i mnie pamięć nie myli)  :Smile: 

i pluję sobie w brodę, że zrezygnowałem z nvidia 77.xx  (czy 7.xx - nie pamiętam)  :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Napisze tutaj swojego Requesta na ebuilda bo jak wchpodze na tę strone to otrzymuje coś takiego:

 *Quote:*   

> Permission Denied
> 
> Access to this page is restricted (either to project members or to project administrators) and you do not meet the requirements to access this page. Please contact the administrator of this project for further assistance. 

 

Przydał by się ebuild do takiego programu jak KMediaFactoy, jest to program do generowania płyt DVD i z teg co czytałem na stronie zapowiada się nieźle.

http://susku.pyhaselka.fi/damu/software/kmediafactory/index.html

Przy okazji czy można by dostać ebuilda do gry OOLite, nie wiem dlaczego oryginalne portage tego jeszcze nie zrobiło

http://oolite.aegidian.org/

----------

## joi_

 *Piecia wrote:*   

>  *AcidWeb wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/portage-r login
> ```
> ...

 

wystarczy dodać ":" po nazwie użytkownika (czyli anonymous:@...)

----------

## sebas86

A jak dostać się do grupy dodającej nowe ebulidy, lub nie należąc do niej, komu je podsyłać?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sebas86

 *AcidWeb wrote:*   

> https://sourceforge.net/cvs/?group_id=148858 - Tu możecie przejrzeć zawartość naszego drzewa CVS
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=148858&atid=772843 - Tu zgłaszajcie błędy w ebuildach
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?atid=772845&group_id=148858&func=browse - Tu wysyłajcie ebuildy waszego autorstwa które chcecie zamieścić w Portage-R
> ...

 

Te linki nie działają, prawdopodobnie dlatego, że te numerki w linkach wskazują na wykorzystanie Twojego profilu na sf.net, a ja się zastanawiam czemu Permission Denied.

Dodałem coś od siebie, mam nadzieję, że przyda się.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## aqu

gdzie mozna zglaszac propozycje do nieoficjalnego drzewa portage :>

----------

## Sahin

Witam, czy moglibyście odświeżyć ebuild do kportage. Ten co jest w portage-r nie chce się połączyć z serwerem a tu:

http://ftp.azc.uam.mx/mirrors/gnu/savannah/files/kportage/kportage.pkg/0.6/kportage-0.6.1.tar.bz2

leży paczka z wersją 0.6.1.

----------

## Kajan

Jest mozliwosc aby w Portage-R znalazł sie LMS ??

Pozdro

----------

## 13Homer

Może to kogoś zainsteresuje:

```
#!/bin/sh

# Copyright 2004 Ycarus of Zugaina

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

# This script come from the emerge-webrsync script by

# Karl Trygve Kalleberg <karltk@gentoo.org>

# Script modified by Ycarus. For new version look here : http://gentoo.zugaina.org/

# Script version : 0.3

# Change since 0.2 : mirror chabany.e-supinfo.net added

# Change since 0.1 : mirror zugaina.free.fr added

#

# You should only have to modify PORTDIR setting.

#

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net"

GENTOO_SNAPSHOTS_DIR="sourceforge/portage-r"

PORTDIR="/usr/local/portage-r/"

FETCHCOMMAND="$(/usr/lib/portage/bin/portageq envvar FETCHCOMMAND)"

USERLAND="$(/usr/lib/portage/bin/portageq envvar USERLAND)"

DISTDIR="/var/tmp/portage-r-webrsync/"

FILE_SNAPSHOT="portage-r-snapshot-20-11-2005.tar.bz2"

if [ ! -d $DISTDIR ] ; then

   mkdir -p $DISTDIR

fi

cd "$DISTDIR"

found=0

if [ "$1" == "-v" ] ; then

   wgetops=

else   

   #this sucks.  probably better to do 1> /dev/null

   #that said, waiting on the refactoring.

   if [ "${FETCHCOMMAND/wget}" != "${FETCHCOMMAND}" ]; then

      wgetops="-q"

   elif [ "${FETCHCOMMAND/curl}" != "${FETCHCOMMAND}" ]; then

      wgetops="-s -f"

   fi

fi

#if type -p md5sum > /dev/null; then

#   md5_com='md5sum -c "${FILE}.md5sum"'

#elif type -p md5 > /dev/null; then

#   md5_com='[ "$(md5 -q ${FILE})" == "$(cut -d \  -f 1 ${FILE}.md5sum)" ]'

#else

#   echo "warning, unable to do md5 verification of the snapshot!"

#   echo "no suitable md5/md5sum binary was found!"

#   md5_com='true'

#fi

sync_local() {

   echo Syncing local tree...

   tar jxf $FILE

   rm -f $FILE

   # Make sure user and group file ownership is root

   chown -R 0:0 portage-r

   cd portage-r

   rsync -av --progress --stats --delete --delete-after \

   --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/packages' \

   --exclude='/local' . ${PORTDIR%%/}

   cd ..

   echo "cleaning up"

   rm -rf portage-r

   echo "transferring metadata/cache"

   emerge metadata

}

echo "Fetching most recent snapshot"

#got_md5=0

#

#if [  ! -e "${FILE_SNAPSHOT}.md5sum" ]; then

#   FILE="${FILE_SNAPSHOT}.md5sum"

#   for i in $GENTOO_MIRRORS ; do 

#      URI="${i}/${GENTOO_SNAPHOTS_DIR}/${FILE}"

#      rm -f ${FILE}

#      if (eval "$FETCHCOMMAND $wgetops") && [ -s "${FILE}" ]; then

#         got_md5=1

#         if (cmp ${FILE} ${FILE}.anc); then

#             echo "No update to portage since last sync..."

#             rm ${FILE}

#             exit 0

#         fi

#         break

#      fi

#   done

#else

#   got_md5=1

#fi

FILE="${FILE_SNAPSHOT}"

#if (($got_md5 == 0 )); then

#   echo " --- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)"

#   continue

#elif [ -s "${FILE}" ]; then

#   if eval "$md5_com"; then

#      echo " === snapshot $FILE is correct, using it"

#      sync_local

#      echo

#      echo " === Snapshot has beed sync'd"

#      echo

#      exit 0

#   else

#      rm $FILE

#   fi

#fi

   

for i in $GENTOO_MIRRORS ; do

   URI="${i}/${GENTOO_SNAPSHOTS_DIR}/$FILE"

   rm -f "$FILE"

   if (eval "$FETCHCOMMAND $wgetops") && [ -s "$FILE" ]; then

#      if ! eval "$md5_com"; then

#         echo "md5 failed on $FILE"

#         rm ${FILE}

#         continue

#      else

         sync_local

         echo

         echo " *** Completed portage-r websync. ***"

#         mv -f ${FILE}.md5sum ${FILE}.md5sum.anc

         echo

         exit 0

#      fi

   fi

done

rm -rf portage-r

exit 1
```

Skrypt bazuje na zugaina-webrsync i służy do synchronizacji drzewa portage-r.

Uwagi:

- snapshota pobiera z mirrora serwera SURFnet (taki sobie wybrałem, można dopisać dowolną liczbę serwerów, ale raczej się nie da jakoś tego zautomatyzować, tzn. wykrywania automatycznego dostępnych serwerów)

- nazwa snapshota ustawiona jest na portage-r-snapshot-20-11-2005.tar.bz2 (bo taki jest obecnie dostępny - docelowo powinien być oczywiście snapshot o ustalonej nazwie)

- "wyłączone" są sprawdzania sumy MD5 (na tym bazuje zugaina sprawdzając, czy pojawił się nowy snapshot)

- pisałem go 15 minut, więc nie testowałem zbyt mocno (sum MD5 oczywiście w ogóle nie ruszałem) - w każdym razie po wykasowaniu całego drzewa portage-r ładnie mi ściągnął snapshota i zaktualizował drzewo

Docelowo możnaby dodać aplikację do portage-r, która instalowałaby ten skrypt (i rejestrowała w portage). Za pierwszym razem trzebaby go oczywiście ściągnąć ręcznie i wywołać, później emerge i gotowe.

----------

## Gabrys

Ja wiem, że pytanie, na które mam odpowiedzieć było dawno, ale jednak nie należy o nim zapominać:

Dlaczego NIE oznaczyć odrazu wszystkich ebuildów jako stable?

Otóż jeśli w zwykłym portage są jakieś programy dajmy na to xyz-1.2.3 i to jest stable, a w portage-r jest też xyz-1.2.666 i jest on oznaczony ~x86, to jest to bardzo dobre posunięcie, bo domyślnie zainstaluje się wersja (bądź co bądź) sprawdzona i bardziej "stable", a jedynie na wyraźne żądanie emerge'ującego zainstalujemy wersję inną.

Chyba tyle   :Rolling Eyes:  . Ważne dla ludzi, którzy tylko od czasu do czasu chcą sobie coś podrasować, ale normalnie jadą na stable. Pzdr.

----------

## lazy_bum

Jako, że przerasta mnie dłubanie w tych dziwnych menu sf.net to dam tutaj:

k3b -- ebuild k3b z forum.

REQ:

idesk-extras -- dla "klikaczy".

DC++ -- też z forum, tym razem bez ebuild'a.

----------

## lazy_bum

REQ:

Stair Dismount™ - Porrasturvat™ -- chyba każdy to kiedyś widział. <-;

Pogo Sticker -- przyjemna gierka.

PS. Ten projekt jeszcze żyje? \-:

::edit::

Jeżeli ktoś tutaj zagląda i go coś (z tego co się naprodukowałem ;-) zaciekawiło to:

Stair Dismount™ - Porrasturvat™ -- ebuild.

----------

## lazy_bum

Kolejny request:

ZIDRAV is a file corruption detection and repair program. It's designed to provide a way to fix file damage without having to redownload the entire (potentially large) file over a (potentially slow) connection.

Ten projekt jeszcze żyje?! [portage-r]

PS. Tak, zdaję sobie sprawę, że bazgram post pod postem...

----------

## Insenic

Też sie zastanawiam czy on żyje czy nie bo od dłuższego czasu żadnych zmian w nim nie ma.

----------

## AcidWeb

Nie. Portage-R umarł śmiercią naturalna.

----------

## sebas86

Zamiast marudzić, że nie żyję lepiej byście coś zrobili w tej sprawie.  :Razz:  Ja za jakiś czas postaram się podrzucić coś nowego i poprawić DIE (kurde wcześniej działał ten myk u mnie  :Mad: ). Aha i nie zapominajcie, że to jest świetne miejsce do prezentowania własnego oprogramowania.  :Wink: 

----------

## lazy_bum

Szkoda, a może by w takim razie przypiąć na forum jakiś temacik z forums.ebuilds? (-:

Myślę, że trochę by się tego zebrało, a z czasem by się nam rozrosło do sporego polish.forums.portage. (-:

----------

## yoshi314

zawsze mozna zamieszczac ebuildy na http://ebuildexchange.org . no i jest tam dostep przez rsync co jest wygodnym rozwiazaniem.

----------

## arsen

wątek odklejony.

----------

